
Google's Widevine L3 DRM has been broken - Osiris
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/01/02/googles-widevine-l3-drm-used-by-netflix-hulu-and-hbo-has-been-broken/
======
londons_explore
Do many sites use L3 widevine anymore?

I've been running Android with an unlocked bootloader and no verified boot for
a while, and none of my usual streaming apps have stopped working.

~~~
zamadatix
None that I'm aware of. This is two levels away from having real world impact.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
and iirc Level 2 is rarely used.

L2 is iirc when its decrypted within a trusted platform and another method
used for video decoding (So you could in theory pluck the video stream out
between the TEE after its been decrypted and what ever is being used to decode
the stream.)

But as far as I recall you can't (Bloody Typo's) do things like decode a L1
protected stream with an L3 attack.

